# Off the Bench today and headed to a show.



## therichinc (Aug 21, 2015)

Here are two I finished today, 

1. EDC/Big Belly Skinner Tan/Black G-10 Bolsters, with black G-10 and black-Tan G-10 Spacer. White Spacer seperating Bolsters and handle. CPM 154 blade hollow ground sandblasted and polished finish. Overall Length 8 3/4" Blade is 4 1/4" to bolster handle is 4 1/2" Fits really good in hand. 

2. Drop Point CPM154 Full Flat Grind , Satin hand sanded finish to 1000 Grit. Custom Floral Scroll on both sides, Handle is Amboyna Burl and red spacer with custom Corby Bolts. Full Tapered Tang, With Custom Floral Sheath. 

http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_4071_zpseqycs83q.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_4073_zpsaauaxmun.jpg

http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_4083_zpsdkk8bwvx.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_4074_zps3i79o0u2.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_4076_zpsu4usd99x.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow Rich. Fantastic work. Very clean and crisp. I absolutely love everything about that skinner. The leather work measures up to the rest of the quality as well. 
I bet that skinner sells quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 21, 2015)

Those knives are first class all the way! Haven't seen you post lately you must be real busy since the blade show sell out. I am trying to get ready for the ICCI show and medical set backs are hindering progress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 21, 2015)

Good looking knives Rich!!! I like the Big Belly Skinner. Classic

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 21, 2015)

Great work all the way around. Eye candy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 21, 2015)

Gorgeous knives ! I too like the style and shape of the skinner, well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow, i like them both but that leather sheath on second is awesome. What kind of tools you use for leather work?
Do you first draw the design on leather or ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therichinc (Aug 22, 2015)

@Molokai - I am fortunate to have a world renowned saddle maker within about 30 minutes of me. He makes all of our sheaths. He has every leather tool under the sun, he's been a leather worker for over 50 years. His floral designs are all hand drawn out on his piece of work and then tooled. 

I make sheaths as well I jus don't have all the tools he does and when I need something fancy or different he's the best there is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 22, 2015)

Exquisite quality! The 2nd one is beyond belief. The leatherwork in the 2nd sheath is museum quality. So we'll done! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Aug 22, 2015)

@Nature Man - the guy who makes my sheaths is a saddle maker. He has a couple saddles in the cowboy hall of fame. However he'd never tell you. Probably one of the most humble guys ever haha.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Aug 22, 2015)

therichinc said:


> @Molokai - I am fortunate to have a world renowned saddle maker within about 30 minutes of me. He makes all of our sheaths. He has every leather tool under the sun, he's been a leather worker for over 50 years. His floral designs are all hand drawn out on his piece of work and then tooled.
> 
> I make sheaths as well I jus don't have all the tools he does and when I need something fancy or different he's the best there is.


My advice is, learn as much from him. Those types of craftsman are rare this days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you ever spend any time in his shop with him. It certainly would benefit you if you did. I would love it if some one of that caliber lived near me, I would certainly take advantage of it because not many people get that kind of opportunity. What little I know I had to teach my self by looking at someones work, ask question if I could, then try to copy it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 22, 2015)

The two tone on the skinner looks rea l nice and I really like the angle on the blade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therichinc (Aug 22, 2015)

@robert flynt yes every since I was 11 haha so 25+ years. He's really close family friend. He taught me to make sheaths and do tooling.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 23, 2015)

therichinc said:


> @robert flynt yes every since I was 11 haha so 25+ years. He's really close family friend. He taught me to make sheaths and do tooling.



50 yr. leather worker, wow. Ask him is he knew Arvo Ojala. He was a Mexican saddle maker they brought to Hollywood back in the 50's to make leather items for the TV show Gunsmoke. At the beginning of the show, Sheriff Matt Dillon has a shoot out on main street. The "bad guy" in that scene was Arvo Ojala. Gary


----------



## therichinc (Aug 23, 2015)

@HomeBody i will certainly ly ask him. He is 67 I believe and he started leather work when he was a freshman in high school. His father had a leather shop as well.


----------

